# All my mice! 2 new babies!



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

I haven't made one of these posts and since I got to a mouse number I'm content with I figured I'd make a post here!
I got Thistle and Eden on 4/8/18 they are full grown and my only short haired. 








this is Eden she's a broken marked or whatever?¿








This is Thistle she's a blue fox

I got Fable and Willow on 4/11/18







This is Fable she's a funny colored Fawn because her belly and chin are cream/ white and she has a dark 'blob' on her shoulders








This is Willow she's a Chocolate self

I got my 2 newest ones today 4/19/18








This is Moo she's a broken marked. 







and this pretty little girl doesn't have a name yet I was thinking Cotton/ Ivory/ Lyric/ Story or something else and I haven't really looked up her coloring yet

I'm a total newbie so if I got they're colors wrong let me know!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

They're all cute but I love the last one! Is she a dove pied?


----------



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

Cheshire Gleam said:


> They're all cute but I love the last one! Is she a dove pied?


No idea! But I agree she so cute. She's Fable and Moos littermate. I don't think that's helpful but I say that because they all look so different.








This is a screenshot from a video so it's awful quality.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm not sure either, that's just what she looks like to me. It's crazy seeing what can pop in a litter, most of the time siblings from mine never look the same! Good luck with your new mice!


----------

